# radio sensory beta.



## mtwiscool (Dec 27, 2013)

website comming soon.
i have started to make a internet radio with public domain music for people with autism to help keep calm and to help not have meltdowns it is fully non-profit.
we go 8 songs so far and will be adding more tomorrow(shuffled at random).

they may be some random stops as i config the server.

the steam is here:
http://radio.radiosensory.co.uk:8000/listen.pls

it needs vlc or winamp as windows media won't support it.

Thank You and happy sensory.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 27, 2013)

Wasting bandwidth since forever -- useless and pointless man.


----------



## serverian (Dec 27, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Wasting bandwidth since forever -- useless and pointless man.


Give the guy a break, eh?


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 27, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Wasting bandwidth since forever -- useless and pointless man.


How does this waste bandwidth it uses 96k streams (lower ones to be added soon)

And how is this useless?

I said it's use in the first post;


----------



## MannDude (Dec 27, 2013)

Could always upload the tracks to YouTube, and use something that plays the video in a playlist.

Something sort of like: https://github.com/octatone/reddit.tv


----------



## SrsX (Dec 27, 2013)

It's not the point, I doubt anyone on here has autism besides you (or well you claim to).

You're in the wrong community, kid.


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that was harsh.

He has a cool idea, and while the implementation may not be the best it's a great start to a cool project. I could see this being a good resource for those with autism and other disabilities. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX, there's plenty of Bandwidth out there. It's not going to waste any. How about you go and rethink your attitude?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> It's not the point, I doubt anyone on here has autism besides you (or well you claim to).
> 
> You're in the wrong community, kid.


rude, /b/ully pls go away.

mtw is cool but you're not cool at all.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> It's not the point, I doubt anyone on here has autism besides you (or well you claim to).
> 
> 
> You're in the wrong community, kid.


Kidding right? I think there are plenty of folks here and in similar hosting communities with autism spectrum issues.


So are all the tracks environmental? Tuned in and one sounded like wind and rain.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> It's not the point, I doubt anyone on here has autism besides you (or well you claim to).
> 
> You're in the wrong community, kid.


Pretty harsh.



drmike said:


> Kidding right? I think there are plenty of folks here and in similar hosting communities with autism spectrum issues.
> 
> 
> So are all the tracks environmental? Tuned in and one sounded like wind and rain.


Regardless of the disease, it seems like a neat project. Since TurnTable.FM shutdown where I spent all day listening to tunes, I've been wanting to setup something kind of similar to what the OP is asking about for vpsBoard where I can have a playlist of music (though from YouTube or SoundCloud) and have a playlist that streams and can be added to, shuffled, searched, etc.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, I was harsh, I apologize. I didn't mean to be that harsh, I just have a person dislike for mtwiscool.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Kidding right? I think there are plenty of folks here and in similar hosting communities with autism spectrum issues.
> 
> 
> So are all the tracks environmental? Tuned in and one sounded like wind and rain.


Most are.

It is used to provide a sensory input to be calm


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> SrsX, there's plenty of Bandwidth out there. It's not going to waste any. How about you go and rethink your attitude?


Unlimited 10Mbps from vpscheap in ssd promotion.


----------



## notFound (Dec 28, 2013)

SrsX said:


> It's not the point, I doubt anyone on here has autism besides you (or well you claim to).
> 
> You're in the wrong community, kid.


Most of what I see you posting is at least half-correct, but you are talking absolute toss right now. I can name a few people I know on here that have autism. If this is useful to them is a different question, I agree Matthew is a bit of an idiot but I don't think there's a need to pick on everything - he seems to actually be serious about it. Give him a break.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

i will be adding more music today

so what type of relaxing music do you want me to add??


----------



## yomero (Dec 28, 2013)

Long time I haven't posted in this communities, but I always read the new threads 



mtwiscool said:


> i will be adding more music today
> 
> so what type of relaxing music do you want me to add??



I am almost totally in the chillout/lounge side of the music, maybe something like that?


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

yomero said:


> Long time I haven't posted in this communities, but I always read the new threads
> 
> I am almost totally in the chillout/lounge side of the music, maybe something like that?


yes it is like that.

it is made to make you calm.

9 more songs added.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

what do you guys think of the logo?

logo replaced with better one below:


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 28, 2013)

logo update 2 with better colors and less sharp:


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 29, 2013)

new website now up.

http://www.radiosensory.co.uk/


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 31, 2013)

How to listen to Radio Sensory on Android:

http://www.radiosensory.co.uk/p/step-1.html

i hope this helps you guys if you want any more just reply or pm me


----------

